# Albino Peacock



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Thought you would all enjoy seeing this picture sent to me by a friend of an albino peacock. 

I thought it was breathtaking!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, wow!!! That bird looks like something out of a fairy tale (or would that be fairy tail?). Peacocks are so impressive and all those white feathers are gorgeous!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh, wow is right, that is one georgeous peacock. I had an unusual situation
some years back where the neighborhood I lived in had two free roaming
peacocks in it. I lived on the second floor and every few weeks one of the two
would land on the roof next door and make my day. Course there's another funny story about the 
two peacocks and the People's Republic of Bezerkeley, but I'll save that for when I tell the Bubble Lady story  

fp


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thats a truly amazing bird, even with it's lake of color it's still breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those peacocks can certainly take your breath away! The albino, doubly so!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

That is one *stunning* bird Linda. 
Thank you so much for sharing him/her with us.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, that is a gorgeous bird. Wow.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow!  What a beautiful bird.

It's tail looks like a fireworks display.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> ...Course there's another funny story about the
> two peacocks and the People's Republic of Bezerkeley, but I'll save that for when I tell the Bubble Lady story
> fp


We're waiting!


----------

